# Warning Non PC content



## richtee (Nov 30, 2007)

rebuttals welcome, yet futile  :{)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

Twas the month before Christmas When all through our land,
Not a Christian was praying Nor taking a stand.

See the PC Police had taken away, 
The reason for Christmas - no one could say.
The children were told by their schools not to sing,
About Shepherds and Wise Men and Angels and things

It might hurt people's feelings, the teachers would say
December 25th is just a "Holiday ".
Yet the shoppers were ready with cash, checks and credit
Pushing folks down to the floor just to get it!

CDs from Madonna, an X BOX, an I-pod
Something was changing, something quite odd! 
Retailers promoted Ramadan and Kwanzaa
In hopes to sell books by Franken & Fonda.

As Targets were hanging their trees upside down
At Lowe's the word Christmas - was no where to be found.
At K-Mart and Staples and Penny's and Sears
You won't hear the word Christmas; it won't touch your ears.

Inclusive, sensitive, Di-ver-si-ty
Are words that were used to intimidate me.
Now Daschle, Now Darden, Now Sharpton, Wolf Blitzen
On Boxer, on Rather, on Kerry, on Clinton !

At the top of the Senate, there arose such a clatter
To eliminate Jesus, in all public matter.
And we spoke not a word, as they took away our faith
Forbidden to speak of salvation and grace

The true Gift of Christmas was exchanged and discarded
The reason for the season, stopped before it started.
So as you celebrate "Winter Break" under your "Dream Tree"
Sipping your Starbucks, listen to me.
Choose your words carefully, choose what you say
Shout MERRY CHRISTMAS!-  not "Happy Holidays"!


----------



## cman95 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sad but true, by the way............MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU!!
HE is the reason for the season.


----------



## richtee (Nov 30, 2007)

And to you and yours, Cman.


----------



## gramason (Nov 30, 2007)

Its a shame that the world is comming to this. Christ is the reason for the season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Merry Christmas


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 30, 2007)

I am fortunate enough to live in a small town out here on the plains where the kids can still sing Christmas carols in school programs. Pastors are invited to say prayers at community functions. There is a flag raising the first day of school where all the students go out in the schoolyard; the Boy Scouts raise the flag which is presented by the local American Legion and a minister is the primary speaker for the event. 

So not every community has succumbed. There's still reason for SOME hope. 

MERRY CHRIST-MAS to you and yours.


----------



## wilson (Nov 30, 2007)

If this offends some body sorry, I am sure Jesus will forgive me!

I am Proud to be a Christain, Jesus is Born, Died and Rose for my,yours and everbodys salvation!
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Do not let others deny you your freedom of speech and freedom of religious beliefs given to you by our Forfathers and Blessed by God.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 30, 2007)

It's funny you should post this today.  Driving into work this morning I was thinking the very same thing and how it just didn't feel right with all the PC BS going around.  I guess it's true what they say, the first step to so******m/communism is to remove all aspects of religion.  The downfall of this country is going to be the outcome of all the PCness.

Merry Christmas!

And I will be saying it to people, and if I say it to a store clerk and they respond with "happy holidays" all items procured will be immediatly returned, or left in place if not paid for.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 30, 2007)

Ditto, I am with you.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Good post Richtee!! I agree with all of you........and Merry Christmas!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Homebrew, your area sounds just like mine.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 30, 2007)

All I can say is:

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 30, 2007)

*  Thanks Wilson, I couldn't have said it any better than you did. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The only thing I would change is, "If this offends any body, I don't give a sh*t"! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## gooose53 (Nov 30, 2007)

Check out www.afa.net if you want to know of company's and issues effecting Christians.  I've stopped buying from some company's because of their attitude towards Christians....Kohl's, Gap and Ford are some of the biggest.


----------



## madcityzig (Nov 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbg4208 (Nov 30, 2007)

*AMEN!*


----------



## i43354 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Merry Christmas!!!!!*


----------



## yellowtin (Nov 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 1, 2007)

Merry CHRISTmas!! and Amen to the post!!  Good one!!


----------

